# signature boutique (◡‿◡✿) | ✿ SEMI-HIATUS ✿



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

_warning:_ wut is gramar lol
o ya, i 4got 2 mention dis is free, jk 1 tbt bell!!1! XD 
pls send me 1 bell aftr u request thnx
also tips n rating my thread wuld b appreciated (^:



_currently not accepting requests*!*_



_important notices!_

_notice | january 28 | important_
Thank you for requesting everyone!
I'll not be taking anymore new requests since I have a ton of requests to work on. 
_(All requests made after today will not be put into the waiting list before I clear the current list)_.
c: I'll be updating my waiting list tomorrow and hopefully finishing half of my requests.
Sorry, I couldn't get any done today. uwu
I had a campus tour. (~: aka college-related things are taking over my life. OTL



Spoiler: archive



_notice | january 23 | archive_
I'll be working on requests again tomorrow!
Today I feel better, but I lack the inspiration to make anything. ;w;
I rather wait it out and make something people will like then do a half-ass job and only have it seem mediocre.
I hope everyone will understand. uwu I want to try my best and fulfill or meet expectations that are set for me.

_notice | january 22 | archive_
I apologize about the massive delay on signatures. 
I'm grateful that you're all patient enough to wait for me to feel better. >___<
Hopefully, I'll be a bit happier tomorrow and I'll start working on my requests again.
I once again want to apologize for making everyone wait really long. ; _ ; 
Please PM me if you want a refund! If you ask for a refund, I'll still make your signature regardless. uwu

_notice | january 18 | archive_
I apologize to everyone, but I have to put my requests on hold. Just recently something in my personal life has came up, and it's been causing me a lot of emotional pain. I'll try my best to fulfill my requests, and if I happen to take too long do so, please PM me and I'll refund you.



_introduction_

helo !! my name is hani. uhm, i hav a lot of spare time so i can do sig requests now. (≧◡≦) 
also i open dis shop in hopes taht my senpai wil finaly notice me!1!! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


_rules_

✿ Please don't have high expectations! uwu 
I haven't really developed a "unique" style for Animal Crossing signatures yet. ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ 
(I just hope it looks cute, yolo) 

✿ Do NOT make a request if you're not going to use the signature! 
You're just wasting my time. (^:

✿ I hope you're patient because I can be lazy or lacking inspiration. (◑‿◐)

✿If you've read all the rules, please say cutie patootie somewhere in your request post. n__n
If you don't then I'm not that picky, I'll still put you on the waiting line. uwu

✿ um, I understand that there are plenty of other signature request shops, so I don't really expect many requests. c:

✿ I'm willing to update your signature if you end up achieving/changing one of your dreamies! 
Just tell me.


_examples_


Spoiler: helo exampls here (~:



uh, since I'm fairly new at Animal Crossing: New Leaf signatures/banners, I don't really have any examples besides my signature.. awks..


























_signature request form_

```
Mayor:
Town:
Dreamies:
Color Scheme:
Extra Details:
```


o!! i can also mak shop/cycling baners if u wan. (~:



Spoiler: examples of cycling banner











If you want a banner/logo thing instead of signature, I can make those too. c:
(PM me instead of filling out a signature request form!)


_working on_
✿ mapleshine ✿
✿ pupcake ✿
✿ JoJo Man  ✿
✿ Hush ✿
✿ lynn105  ✿
✿ Syd 

_waiting line_
✿ Bluebird*
✿ MayorMelony
✿ MayorAvalon 
✿ Katy
✿ Jaze
✿ Vinathi
✿ NaraFlower

_finished_
✿ Hazelx ✿
✿ panzerattack ✿
✿ Mollypop ✿
✿ beffa ✿ 
✿ cinny ✿ 
✿ Bluebird ✿ 
✿ missbunnehful ✿ 
✿ sweet.shortcake ✿ 
✿ Kammeh ✿ 
✿ NinFanBoy01  ✿
✿ DoctorGallifrey ✿
✿ Kanapachi ✿
✿ Hype ✿
✿ Emily ✿
✿ Queen K ✿​


----------



## Mao (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooo! I'll edit this with a form <3<3 Also, if this is free you may want to report it so it can be moved to the museum :3

These sigs are too cutie patootie <3

Mayor: Would you mind if I didn't include this? So it's set out like 



Spoiler










Villager: Pango Francine Chrissy Felicity Mitzi Flurry Zucker Rudy Erik
Dreamies: Chrissy Francine Erik Rudy Zucker Diana Flurry(we have really similar dreamies LOL)
Color Scheme: Pale pink and white please <3
Extra Details: Could you add a lace border or something? Anything cute :3 I can tip 100 tbt bells? (I have more tbt bells in my abd xD)


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Ooo! I'll edit this with a form <3<3 Also, if this is free you may want to report it so it can be moved to the museum :3



Ah, I see. c: I didn't know where to post this. :< 
I guess I can charge everyone 1 TBT Bell. hehe. n__n


----------



## Mao (Jan 17, 2014)

Um, you would be able to add art into it would you? I'm being a real pain D: If it's too much lmk please n_n The last thing I'd want to do is swamp you with being too fussy (didn't make sense w/e lol)


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Um, you would be able to add art into it would you? I'm being a real pain D: If it's too much lmk please n_n The last thing I'd want to do is swamp you with being too fussy (didn't make sense w/e lol)



Ah, it's alright. n__n 
PM me the art and I'll see what I can do with it. 
I'll try my best, I pinky promise. (':


----------



## Mao (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much <333 No rush~


----------



## panzerattack (Jan 17, 2014)

Code: 0877-0875-9845
Mayor: Reila
Town: Minuet
Dreamies: Ribbot, Fauna, Zucker, Cookie, Fang (then I also have Marshal, Muffy, Camofrog & Cube)
Color Scheme: pink, purple black wev. Not too flashy please! Simpler is better 
Extra Details:


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

Your signature is beautiful and I would love to request one if that's okay! :] I am very new here so would you mind telling me how to give TBT bells?

Here's my form! <3

Mayor: Mollypop
Town: Serenity

Dreamies: Just my villagers because they're all my dreamies and I'm not planning on any of them moving in the near future! :]
They are: Diana, Beau, Cookie, Lolly, Marshal, Merengue, Julian, Flurry, Stitches, and Maple. 

Color Scheme: I love pastel pink, rose pink, white, pastel purple, so whatever you think is prettiest! ^w^

Extra Details: I like how your signature has your catchphrase and FC so I'll add them too! My FC is 2552-1235-0007 and my catchprase is "you're lovely <3"

I think that's it. I'm very excited to use it! 

cutie patootie <3


----------



## Mao (Jan 17, 2014)

rules guys shh


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

panzerattack said:


> Code: 0877-0875-9845
> Mayor: Reila
> Town: Minuet
> Dreamies: Ribbot, Fauna, Zucker, Cookie, Fang (then I also have Marshal, Muffy, Camofrog & Cube)
> ...





Mollypop said:


> Your signature is beautiful and I would love to request one if that's okay! :] I am very new here so would you mind telling me how to give TBT bells?
> 
> Here's my form! <3
> 
> ...



ahh, none of you read my rules thoroughly. ;w;
But that's alright, I'll do them anyways since I'm a nice person. hehe.
I'll explain how to transfer bells when I finish your request. n__n


----------



## beffa (Jan 17, 2014)

these are cute ah i guess i could have two signatures eheuueehu, cutie patootie

mayor: Bethany
town: Eldin
dreamies: they're all my signature, all are achieved dreamies
color scheme: pink pleeeeas
extra:


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm very sorry about that! I even copy pasted it and still forgot!
Please don't feel like you have to do mine if you don't want, I don't mind! :]


----------



## panzerattack (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha oh crap! Sorry about that hani, I just woke up and haven't had coffee yet. You're such a cutie patootie for doing it anyway! (is that better?)

OMG THEN I GOT YOUR NAME WRONG!!! Brb makin emergency cawfeeee


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

beffa said:


> these are cute ah i guess i could have two signatures eheuueehu, cutie patootie
> 
> mayor: Bethany
> town: Eldin
> ...



Alright! c:
Thank you for requesting. (~:



Mollypop said:


> I'm very sorry about that! I even copy pasted it and still forgot!
> Please don't feel like you have to do mine if you don't want, I don't mind! :]



Don't worry about it. c:
I'll make yours. n__n


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

hani said:


> Don't worry about it. c:
> I'll make yours. n__n



You're very kind, thank you! :']


----------



## sweet.shortcake (Jan 17, 2014)

Haiii :3
Here is my form:
Mayor: Zee
Town: Starlite
Dreamies:Merengue (achieved) Julian (achieved) Colton (achieved) Maple, Stitches, Blanche, Rolf, Marshal, Bianca, Cherry.   
Color Scheme: Baby pink
Extra Details: I really like your signature, so something similar to that, perhaps? As long as it's cute (I'm pretty sure it will be) I'll be happy with that! 
I'm certain you'll get a lot of requests, your signatures are very cute! :3.... cutie patootie (Did you really want me to put this in my request or was it just a joke D: )
Thank you!!


----------



## cinny (Jan 17, 2014)

*Mayor*: Cinny
*Town*: Konani
*Dreamies*: Chrissy, Francine, Tia, Zell, Kabuki, Pashmina, Meregune, Zucker, Kid Kat, Colton
*Color Scheme*: Pastel colors~ Mostly pink, orange, white.
*Extra Details*: Ah, I dunno anything with flowers or somethin. ;~; 
But I would like to add my FC + Native Fruit 
1392-5219-5831 & my native fruit is oranges~ c: 


& cutie patootie ♥.♥
hope I did it right :<​


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Mollypop said:


> You're very kind, thank you! :']


Hehe, no problem. c:



sweet.shortcake said:


> Haiii :3
> Here is my form:
> Mayor: Zee
> Town: Starlite
> ...





cinny said:


> *Mayor*: Cinny
> *Town*: Konani
> *Dreamies*: Chrissy, Francine, Tia, Zell, Kabuki, Fang, Fuchsia, Meregune, Zucker, Kid Kat
> *Color Scheme*: Pastel colors~ Mostly pink, orange, white.
> ...



I put you both on the waiting list!
Ahh, I'm so flattered. 
I didn't think this many people would request honestly. 
I hope you all have enough patience to wait for me. uwu
I apologize if I'm slow! :<


----------



## sweet.shortcake (Jan 17, 2014)

hani said:


> I put you both on the waiting list!
> Ahh, I'm so flattered.
> I didn't think this many people would request honestly.
> I hope you all have enough patience to wait for me. uwu
> I apologize if I'm slow! :<



 Woo! Thank you! I'm excited to see how it will tun out! :3


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Ooo! I'll edit this with a form <3<3 Also, if this is free you may want to report it so it can be moved to the museum :3
> 
> These sigs are too cutie patootie <3
> 
> ...



Hi! I just finished your signature. n__n



Spoiler











If you want anything changed, please PM or leave me a visitor message. c:
I apologize if the signature wasn't what you expected. uwu 
I tried my best to add the art you requested.



panzerattack said:


> Haha oh crap! Sorry about that hani, I just woke up and haven't had coffee yet. You're such a cutie patootie for doing it anyway! (is that better?)
> 
> OMG THEN I GOT YOUR NAME WRONG!!! Brb makin emergency cawfeeee



It's alright! c: 
I'll be working on your signature next. n__n 
If you want me to screen-share while I work on it, please VM me and I'll send you a link!


----------



## Mao (Jan 17, 2014)

YAY! THAT IS GORGEOUS <3 THANK YOUUUU <3 I'll send the bells over now you are amazing hfdjk *u*


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 17, 2014)

arkdfj your stuff is so cute wowwy

Mayor: Sky
Town: Aurora
Dreamies: Genji, Whitney, Ankha, Blanche, Diana, Ruby, Flurry
Color Scheme: kind of like your signature, a nice white-ish creamish color 
Extra Details: could the siggy have some kind of floral background to it with like a lace border? sorry if that's too hard to ask pnp

cutie patootie!! and thank you so much~


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

missbunnehful said:


> arkdfj your stuff is so cute wowwy
> 
> Mayor: Sky
> Town: Aurora
> ...



No problem! I added you to the waiting list.
Just to clarify, you only want Genji, Whitney, Ankha, Blanche, Diana, Ruby, and Flurry on your signature? ;w;


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 17, 2014)

hani said:


> No problem! I added you to the waiting list.
> Just to clarify, you only want Genji, Whitney, Ankha, Blanche, Diana, Ruby, and Flurry on your signature? ;w;



yeah, that'd be fine, thank you! c:


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

missbunnehful said:


> yeah, that'd be fine, thank you! c:



Alrighty, I'll make a note of that. n__n


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

panzerattack said:


> Code: 0877-0875-9845
> Mayor: Reila
> Town: Minuet
> Dreamies: Ribbot, Fauna, Zucker, Cookie, Fang (then I also have Marshal, Muffy, Camofrog & Cube)
> ...



Hi! uwu



Spoiler












I tried my best to find a pattern that included all the colors you asked for.
If you want anything changed, please PM me and let me know. n__n




Mollypop said:


> Your signature is beautiful and I would love to request one if that's okay! :] I am very new here so would you mind telling me how to give TBT bells?
> 
> Here's my form! <3
> 
> ...



I'll be working on yours next! (^:


----------



## panzerattack (Jan 17, 2014)

Ommmmggggggg thank you!!! I do have Marina now too but I can just write her in underneath, I LOVE it! I'll pay you when I get home!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2014)

Mayor: Kammeh
Town: Hollow
Dreamies: Marina c: All other dreamies are achieved
Color Scheme: Light blue and white ^^ I really liked the way you designed the 2nd Sig so if you could make mine sorta similar with blue/white that'd be awesome!
Extra Details: Can you put my current villagers on it? Caroline, Beau, Francine, Joey, Bones, Zell, Bam, Wolfgang, and Bunnie. Then could you put "Looking for:" with a sprite of Marina underneath it? Tysm! I'll send 10 tbt bells? c: 1 is too low ^.^


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 17, 2014)

Mayor: Omaer

Town: Centrovi

Dreamies: Marshal, Fauna, Julian, Rudy, Diana, Lolly, Rosie, Marina, Whitney, Stitches! (I want all of my villagers in just one row, instead of one for dreamies and currents, of course, only if possible c: )

Color Scheme: I adore black and white, and blue and green come as second.

Extra Details: All dreamies achieved! ^w^ (like a little message at the bottom?) And if I could have my FC: 2423-2918-1022, on it, that would be amazing. 
And if possible, sprites of my villagers?

I shall give you 80 TBT bells, because you're charging way too low. 
Cutie Patootie?


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Mayor: Steven
Town: Galifrey
Dreamies: Monique, Marshal, Whitney, Wolfgang, Sprinkle
Color Scheme: Space Styled Background (So basically black with stars in it)
Extra Details: Could you possibly put The TARDIS in the signature? If so that would be really great, and I would really appreciate it. If you can't then it's no big deal . Also if it doesn't add any trouble, could you also add my current residents to the signature too? Like Row 1 could be my current villager pixels/sprites and the bottom row be my dreamies' pixels/sprites? Thank you! 



Cutie Patootie.


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

panzerattack said:


> Ommmmggggggg thank you!!! I do have Marina now too but I can just write her in underneath, I LOVE it! I'll pay you when I get home!



It's no problem. c:
If you want I can edit your signature and add Marina for you. (^:
Just leave me a visitor message about whether or not you want her to be added!



Kammeh said:


> Mayor: Kammeh
> Town: Hollow
> Dreamies: Marina c: All other dreamies are achieved
> Color Scheme: Light blue and white ^^ I really liked the way you designed the 2nd Sig so if you could make mine sorta similar with blue/white that'd be awesome!
> Extra Details: Can you put my current villagers on it? Caroline, Beau, Francine, Joey, Bones, Zell, Bam, Wolfgang, and Bunnie. Then could you put "Looking for:" with a sprite of Marina underneath it? Tysm! I'll send 10 tbt bells? c: 1 is too low ^.^





NinFanBoy01 said:


> Mayor: Omaer
> 
> Town: Centroli
> 
> ...





DoctorGallifrey said:


> Mayor: Steven
> Town: Galifrey
> Dreamies: Monique, Marshal, Whitney, Wolfgang, Sprinkle
> Color Scheme: Space Styled Background (So basically black with stars in it)
> ...



I've added you all to the waiting list!

@Mollypop
Sorry for the wait. ;w; 
I took a nap. (^:
I'll start working on your signature now. uwu


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Mollypop said:


> Your signature is beautiful and I would love to request one if that's okay! :] I am very new here so would you mind telling me how to give TBT bells?
> 
> Here's my form! <3
> 
> ...




Hello! c:


Spoiler










Feel free to PM me if you want anything changed. (^:



beffa said:


> these are cute ah i guess i could have two signatures eheuueehu, cutie patootie
> 
> mayor: Bethany
> town: Eldin
> ...



I'll be working on yours next! uwu
Yaaay! XD


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

Squee~! It's so pretty!  I adore the colours and fonts! <3
Thank you for taking the time to do this, I'm using it right away! If you have a spare bit of time between all these requests I would love it if you could add Cookie, but I'm very grateful for it as it is! ❤

Oh and I think I sent you the TBT bells but it's the first time I've sent any so I hope I did it right! :]

Thank you so much! It's really beautiful! ^w^ ❤


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Mollypop said:


> Squee~! It's so pretty!  I adore the colours and fonts! <3
> Thank you for taking the time to do this, I'm using it right away! If you have a spare bit of time between all these requests I would love it if you could add Cookie, but I'm very grateful for it as it is! ❤
> 
> Oh and I think I sent you the TBT bells but it's the first time I've sent any so I hope I did it right! :]
> ...



Ahh, I'm sorry I forgot Cookie. ;w;
I'll add her in right now. (~:
I guess I'm just really tired right now. :<



Spoiler


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

hani said:


> Ahh, I'm sorry I forgot Cookie. ;w;
> I'll add her in right now. (~:
> I guess I'm just really tired right now. :<



Aw please don't worry! :'] You're doing a beautiful job on these and basically for free! <3 
I wish I could edit like this! Thank you again, and I hope you have a lovely day/evening! ^w^ ❤


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 17, 2014)

Well aren't you such a cutie patootie. ;3

I restarted so it's pretty low-developed on the villager side. 

Mayor: Chibi
Town: Pixel
Dreamies: Wendy*, Marshal, Lolly, Lucky, Ruby, Fang, Stitches*, Dotty*, Nan*, Hamphrey*
[* = achieved]
Color Scheme: Blue-ish/white-ish/cyan-ish or something along those lines. ;3
Extra Details: Can you use the same font as in this, please?



Spoiler: Example (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Well aren't you such a cutie patootie. ;3
> 
> I restarted so it's pretty low-developed on the villager side.
> 
> ...



Of course! I'll add you to the waiting list. uwu
Would you like the layout to be similar to that signature as well? (':


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2014)

hani said:


> I've added you all to the waiting list!



Thank you! ^u^ Oh, btw I forgot to put "cutie-patootie". Oops! o:


----------



## hani (Jan 17, 2014)

beffa said:


> these are cute ah i guess i could have two signatures eheuueehu, cutie patootie
> 
> mayor: Bethany
> town: Eldin
> ...



Hello! c:



Spoiler











Please PM me if you want anything changed. uwu




Kammeh said:


> Thank you! ^u^ Oh, btw I forgot to put "cutie-patootie". Oops! o:



Hehe, don't worry about it. c:
It's better late then never! n__n


----------



## cinny (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi hani!~
I changed one of my villagers since I'm getting Colton now ;~;
So I edited the form~ I'm sorry for the trouble :<


----------



## hani (Jan 18, 2014)

cinny said:


> Hi hani!~
> I changed one of my villagers since I'm getting Colton now ;~;
> So I edited the form~ I'm sorry for the trouble :<



Don't worry, I'll keep that in mind when I work on your request tomorrow. c:
Congratulations on getting Colton! (I think, o u o)


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 18, 2014)

@Hani I made a slight addition to my request. I hope it isn't too much trouble!


----------



## hani (Jan 18, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> @Hani I made a slight addition to my request. I hope it isn't too much trouble!



It's alright. (': 
I'll make sure to change your request in my notepad then. hehe.


----------



## Hype (Jan 18, 2014)

Mayor: Coco
Town: Cloestar
Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
Villagers: Rudy, Filbert, Coco, Marshal, Bob, Lolly, Kyle, Beau, Zucker, and Ankha
Color Scheme: I love outer space, galaxies and stuff like that. So if you could do something space themed I'd love that. If not I love the colors pink and white. 
Extra Details: A border with lace would be nice or stars. Whichever you think looks better. Also could you add my town fruit which is a pear? Thanks. c: Oh and I sent the bells already.


----------



## beffa (Jan 18, 2014)

oh my it's beautiful ;o; !!

thank you so much!! <3 i'll send you some bells now


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 18, 2014)

hani said:


> Of course! I'll add you to the waiting list. uwu
> Would you like the layout to be similar to that signature as well? (':



Yes please, and could you try to add this image please? It's a render so it should be easy. ;3



Spoiler












Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## Emily (Jan 18, 2014)

Mayor: Emily
Town: Flowers
Dreamies: Lily, Hamlet, Marina, Diana, Genji, Marshal, Julian, Ankha, Stitches, Rosie
Color Scheme: Light pink, lilac & white ;-;
Extra Details: Can I have bows on it and can it be similar to the first and second example ty xox


----------



## hani (Jan 18, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Yes please, and could you try to add this image please? It's a render so it should be easy. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try my best. c:



Hype said:


> Mayor: Coco
> Town: Cloestar
> Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
> Villagers: Rudy, Filbert, Coco, Marshal, Bob, Lolly, Kyle, Beau, Zucker, and Ankha
> ...





Emily said:


> Mayor: Emily
> Town: Flowers
> Dreamies: Lily, Hamlet, Marina, Diana, Genji, Marshal, Julian, Ankha, Stitches, Rosie
> Color Scheme: Light pink, lilac & white ;-;
> Extra Details: Can I have bows on it and can it be similar to the first and second example ty xox



I've added you both to the waiting list!. n__n


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 18, 2014)

I just got Wolfgang so you can take him off of my dreamies, and add him to my current villagers. c:


----------



## hani (Jan 18, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> I just got Wolfgang so you can take him off of my dreamies, and add him to my current villagers. c:



Of courrse! 
Just make sure you edit your request form so I know when I start working on yours. (~:


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 18, 2014)

hani said:


> Of courrse!
> Just make sure you edit your request form so I know when I start working on yours. (~:



Alrighty, will do. c:

Will give a good tip coz I'm feeling generous today. :333


----------



## hani (Jan 18, 2014)

@Bluebird

Hi! c:



Spoiler











Here's the logo thing you requested. n__n



cinny said:


> *Mayor*: Cinny
> *Town*: Konani
> *Dreamies*: Chrissy, Francine, Tia, Zell, Kabuki, Pashmina, Meregune, Zucker, Kid Kat, Colton
> *Color Scheme*: Pastel colors~ Mostly pink, orange, white.
> ...



Hello! c:



Spoiler











Please feel free to PM me if either of you want anything changed. (^:


----------



## cinny (Jan 18, 2014)

hani said:


> @Bluebird
> 
> Hi! c:
> 
> ...




Omfg thank you so much, you're really talented and creative ~ <3
qq I'm jealous.
& rated your thread 5 starz ♥.♥ since I can't give a wi-fi rating :<


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 18, 2014)

so cutie patootie

Mayor: kelsey
Town: macaroon
Dreamies: francine, chrissy, marina, marshal, diana, coco, graham, flora, fuchsia, poppy
Color Scheme: like yours, all lacey
Extra Details: add my fc pls :]


----------



## hani (Jan 19, 2014)

missbunnehful said:


> arkdfj your stuff is so cute wowwy
> 
> Mayor: Sky
> Town: Aurora
> ...



I tried really hard to find you a cute cream/white floral pattern, but it was really difficult and none of them were up to par.
So, I apologize that I couldn't complete your request with the background you imagined. ; __ ;
If you want me to change the background, please PM me! 



Spoiler











I ended up using a neutral gray with slight hints of purple and blue gradient. uwu 
I thought it would be appropriate since your mayor's name is Sky. >___<
I apologize again if you don't like it. I'll try harder next time if you end up wanting another one. ;w; 




cinny said:


> Omfg thank you so much, you're really talented and creative ~ <3
> qq I'm jealous.
> & rated your thread 5 starz ♥.♥ since I can't give a wi-fi rating :<



Hehe, thank you for the thread rating and comments! uwu 
I'm really not that creative. ;w; I wish I was! 
Then I would probably produce cuter looking signatures, haha.
And I'm glad you like your signature! 
If you want anything changed, please don't hesitate to PM me. c:




Queen K said:


> so cutie patootie
> 
> Mayor: kelsey
> Town: macaroon
> ...



I'll add you to the waiting line!
Thank you for requesting. n__n


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 19, 2014)

hani said:


> @Bluebird
> 
> Hi! c:
> 
> ...



ohmygosh *w* that's amazing~ thank you so much!!


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 19, 2014)

Are you open? If so, I would love a signature! So cutie patootie and delicate! c:
Mayor: Robbi A.
Town: Waikiki
Dreamies: Rosie, Diana, Fauna, Roald, Lolly, Biskit, Rudy, Goldie, Zell, Walker (all obtained except for Walker, and can you rearrange the names so it goes from females to males, alphabetical?)
Color Scheme: Pastel pink and white
Extra Details: Could I have a light pink floral background with a white lace border at the top? I would also like the font to be this for my town name and FC:
http://www.dafont.com/kg-skinny-latte.font?psize=s
And this font for the rest: 
http://www.dafont.com/a-gentle-touch.font?psize=s

Thanks in advance! I'll send the bell. c:


----------



## hani (Jan 19, 2014)

mapleshine said:


> Are you open? If so, I would love a signature! So cute and delicate! c:
> Mayor: Robbi A.
> Town: Waikiki
> Dreamies: Rosie, Diana, Fauna, Roald, Lolly, Biskit, Rudy, Goldie, Zell, Walker (all obtained except for Walker, and can you rearrange the names so it goes from females to males, alphabetical?)
> ...



Of course! I'm just a bit slow with my orders since I do this during my free time. c:
I'll add you to the waiting list. n__n


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 19, 2014)

hani said:


> I tried really hard to find you a cute cream/white floral pattern, but it was really difficult and none of them were up to par.
> So, I apologize that I couldn't complete your request with the background you imagined. ; __ ;
> If you want me to change the background, please PM me!
> 
> ...



aah askdjkdljd it's so adorable!! and don't worry, it's perfectly fine! I love it! c: personally, your idea's a lot cuter, and I honestly mean that! c: I'll send you some bells over right away~

thank you so much!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi! Am I allowed to make a change? I just got Marina so my dream town is complete c: so if you could make the siggy say: "Dream villagers of Hollow" that would be awesome ^.^


----------



## pupcake (Jan 19, 2014)

Mayor: Lydia
Town: Potato
Dreamies: Eugene, Bree, Amelia, Frita, Frobert, Stitches
Color Scheme: mint green and light blue
Extra Details: I have no clue how to transfer bells, sorry


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 20, 2014)

uwu could I request a signature? ~

Mayor: Katy
Town: Onigiri
Dreamies: Erik, Deirdre, Diana, Fauna, Lopez, Bam, Felicity, Punchy, Kabuki, Molly
Color Scheme: pastel colours, a white'ish/creamish colour would be lovely~ 
Extra Details: also, it'd be amazing if you could use these fonts~ 1 and 2
-and i'd love it if you could in-corporate the dreamies achieved part of your signature into mine~ ^_^

Thank you~ uwu


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

Since you haven't started on my sig yet and wouldn't have to change anything, do you think you can use this font in it? Thanks. c:


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 20, 2014)

Mayor: Joey
Town: Nintendo
Dreamies: Butch cookie Goldie teddy and all the dogs! 
Color Scheme: Normal: White
Extra Details: My friend code: 126363232554


----------



## hani (Jan 20, 2014)

I apologize to everyone, but I have to put my requests on hold. Just recently something in my personal life has came up, and it's been causing me a lot of emotional pain. I'll try my best to fulfill my requests, and if I happen to take too long do so, please PM me and I'll refund you.


----------



## Hype (Jan 20, 2014)

hani said:


> I apologize to everyone, but I have to put my requests on hold. Just recently something in my personal life has came up, and it's been causing me a lot of emotional pain. I'll try my best to fulfill my requests, and if I happen to take too long do so, please PM me and I'll refund you.


Aw, I'm sorry! I hope you feel better. :x Take as long as you need to finish or even if you need to take a complete break that is okay as well.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 20, 2014)

Take as long as you need. There isn't any rush


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 20, 2014)

That's ok, take your time in recovering. :3


----------



## hani (Jan 22, 2014)

I apologize about the massive delay on signatures. 
I'm grateful that you're all patient enough to wait for me to feel better. >___<
Hopefully, I'll be a bit happier tomorrow and I'll start working on my requests again.
I once again want to apologize for making everyone wait really long. ; _ ; 
Please PM me if you want a refund! If you ask for a refund, I'll still make your signature regardless. uwu





Kammeh said:


> Hi! Am I allowed to make a change? I just got Marina so my dream town is complete c: so if you could make the siggy say: "Dream villagers of Hollow" that would be awesome ^.^



Of course I can. n__n
Congratulations on all your dreamies!



pupcake said:


> Mayor: Lydia
> Town: Potato
> Dreamies: Eugene, Bree, Amelia, Frita, Frobert, Stitches
> Color Scheme: mint green and light blue
> Extra Details: I have no clue how to transfer bells, sorry



It's alright, I don't mind doing it for free for you since it's only the cost of one bell. (': 




Bluebird said:


> uwu could I request a signature? ~
> 
> Mayor: Katy
> Town: Onigiri
> ...



Do you mind telling me which dreamies you have achieved so far then? c:




JoJo Man said:


> Mayor: Joey
> Town: Nintendo
> Dreamies: Butch cookie Goldie teddy and all the dogs!
> Color Scheme: Normal: White
> Extra Details: My friend code: 126363232554



I'll be putting all of you in the waiting line. uwu


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 22, 2014)

That's ok, I can wait. <3


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

me too!


----------



## Hush (Jan 24, 2014)

Mayor: Sarah
Town: Cupcake
Dreamies: Marina, Merengue, Maple, Lolly, Molly, Flora, Flurry, Tucker, Shari, Annalise
Color Scheme: Beige and Light Pink
Extra Details: i love lace and girly stuff? ;-; ty ty <3

I hope you're feeling better girlie.

I so far have Maple, Flurry, tucker and annalise, i love how you have the little heart above the dreamies you have in your sig! could I have that too? n_n


----------



## hani (Jan 24, 2014)

sweet.shortcake said:


> Haiii :3
> Here is my form:
> Mayor: Zee
> Town: Starlite
> ...



Sorry for the delay on your request. ;w;


Spoiler











Please PM me if you want anything changed! uwu 
I hope I did okay.



Hush said:


> Mayor: Sarah
> Town: Cupcake
> Dreamies: Marina, Merengue, Maple, Lolly, Molly, Flora, Flurry, Tucker, Shari, Annalise
> Color Scheme: Beige and Light Pink
> ...



Hi! Thanks for the concern. I feel alright today, I guess. 
Not the best, but it's fine. 
I put you in the waiting line. (':



Kammeh said:


> Mayor: Kammeh
> Town: Hollow
> Dreamies: Marina c: All other dreamies are achieved
> Color Scheme: Light blue and white ^^ I really liked the way you designed the 2nd Sig so if you could make mine sorta similar with blue/white that'd be awesome!
> Extra Details: Can you put my current villagers on it? Caroline, Beau, Francine, Joey, Bones, Zell, Bam, Wolfgang, and Bunnie. Then could you put "Looking for:" with a sprite of Marina underneath it? Tysm! I'll send 10 tbt bells? c: 1 is too low ^.^



I will be working your on request next! Sorry for the long wait. ; n ;
Oh, since you have all your dreamies, do you still want the layout of your signature the same as my second example? >__<


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 24, 2014)

hani said:


> I will be working your on request next! Sorry for the long wait. ; n ;
> Oh, since you have all your dreamies, do you still want the layout of your signature the same as my second example? >__<



Yay! Yes I would still like the layout to be the same if possible, but for it to say "Permanent villagers of Hollow" or something similar instead. c:  ~


----------



## hani (Jan 24, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Yay! Yes I would still like the layout to be the same if possible, but for it to say "Permanent villagers of Hollow" or something similar instead. c:  ~



Alrighty! I'll write it down on my notepad. (':


----------



## Hush (Jan 24, 2014)

Hush said:


> Mayor: Sarah
> Town: Cupcake
> Dreamies: Marina, Merengue, Maple, Lolly, Molly, Flora, Flurry, Tucker, Shari, Annalise
> Color Scheme: Beige and Light Pink
> ...



I'd like to remove Annalise and change it to Poppy ;-; I have her in my town now and don't ever want to get rid of her.


----------



## hani (Jan 25, 2014)

Hush said:


> I'd like to remove Annalise and change it to Poppy ;-; I have her in my town now and don't ever want to get rid of her.



Oh, I see. c:
I'll keep that in mind when I'm working on your signature! uwu


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 25, 2014)

mapleshine said:


> Are you open? If so, I would love a signature! So cute and delicate! c:
> Mayor: Robbi A.
> Town: Waikiki
> Dreamies: Rosie, Diana, Fauna, Roald, Lolly, Biskit, Rudy, Goldie, Zell, Walker (all obtained except for Walker, and can you rearrange the names so it goes from females to males, alphabetical?)
> ...


Hey hani, hope your feeling better. <3
I would just to notify you that I would like to change Zell with Punchy, and I obtained Punchy.  So 9/10 dreamies achieved!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2014)

Ahhhhh you and your sigs are so cutie patootie : )) I'd like to request if you're not too full uwu

Mayor: Lynn

Town: LilyCove

Dreamies: Goldie,Fauna,Merengue,Wendy, Vesta,Muffy,Blaire,Buck and Julian (rip zucker) [in order]

Color Scheme: minty pastel green, cafe dark brown with polkadots? cute simple line designs with polka dots would be nice :^)

Extra Details: Not all dreamies are achieved (stupid 16 villager cycle smh julian) but I'd like them all to still show up on it without any special symbols or whatever! Are you able to make Zucker a little faded away after everyone else ? I miss him  and want to include him but it's too late to cycle back D: Anything cute is good too <33

Thank you!Hope you feel better too!! c: I'll send the bell now! : D


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

Mayor:Syd
Town: Sydville
Dreamies: Camofrog, Daisy, Biskit, Pietro, Ribbot, Eugene, Flora, Sydney, Chadder
Color Scheme: pastel floral-y
Extra Details: i hope it's cutie patootie <3


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 26, 2014)

Mayor: Melony

Town: Leafeia

Dreamies: I don't want to put my dreamies on the sig so just put my villagers.  Bunnie, Lily, Pekoe, Ankha, Flurry, Julian, Tia, Bianca, Colton (please do in order)

Color Scheme: I just want mine simple like yours If you can do something like that and put lace at the top too.  


Extra Details: At the top can you put Mayor Melony of Leafeia with font *DJ Fancy* from http://www.fonts2u.com/dj-fancy.font?ptext=Mayor+Melony+of+Leafeia&submit=Submit
Use color light pink for this


and can you use the font you used for your villagers and use that for mine also can you put my FC somewhere & that's not too small (maybe the size of yours) here's my FC: 0963-0488-8160
use color mint for the villagers names & FC



I've never transfer TBT bells before cutie patootie


----------



## Mao (Jan 26, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Mayor: Melony
> 
> Town: Leafeia
> 
> ...



It is 1 tbt bell lol. And Hani's already done quite a few requests ^^


----------



## cIementine (Jan 26, 2014)

Cheap price, great quality.

May I order 200 >:] ? 

Mayor: Avalon
Town: Dobutsu
Dreamies: In signature c: 
Color Scheme: My signature and avatar scheme :3
Extra Details: Like in your signature, could you do a mark to show which ones I've achieved? c:


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 26, 2014)

hey hani! beautiful signatures!

may i ask what are the fonts? you dont have to tell me u p u


----------



## hani (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I just wanted to say that I'm currently working on six signatures right now that are on the waiting list. uwu
I'll be going through all of my newer requests later and will be adding them to the waiting list after the ones I'm working on are complete! (':
Thank you for being so patient with me! 
I feel a lot better now, even though I slightly feel sad about what had happened in my personal life. ;w;


----------



## hani (Jan 26, 2014)

@Kammeh


Spoiler












@NinFanBoy01


Spoiler










I couldn't really find a nice looking black and white background. ;w;

@DoctorGallifrey


Spoiler












Feel free to PM me if you guys want anything altered! ;w;
I'm currently working on Kanapachi, Hype, and Emily's requests.
I also updated my waiting list. n__n


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 26, 2014)

hani said:


> @Kammeh
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


IT'S ADORABLEEE!<3 Thank you so much, I love it >u<


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> It is 1 tbt bell lol. And Hani's already done quite a few requests ^^



I know it's 1 tbt bell, just don't know how to transfer them.


----------



## hani (Jan 26, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> I know it's 1 tbt bell, just don't know how to transfer them.



You click on the amount of TBT bells I have and then there's an option to transfer. (':
It's alright if you don't know how to pay me! I don't mind doing it for free. n__n


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for such a beautiful siggy! ;w;


----------



## hani (Jan 26, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahhhhh you and your sigs are so cutie patootie : )) I'd like to request if you're not too full uwu
> 
> Mayor: Lynn
> 
> ...



Thanks for your request. (':
And with the Zucker thing, I'll try my best. n___n



Syd said:


> Mayor:Syd
> Town: Sydville
> Dreamies: Camofrog, Daisy, Biskit, Pietro, Ribbot, Eugene, Flora, Sydney, Chadder
> Color Scheme: pastel floral-y
> Extra Details: i hope it's cutie patootie <3



I put you on the list! 
Do you have anything more specific in mind for the color scheme besides floral? ;w;
What is your favorite pastel color? uwu



MayorMelony said:


> Mayor: Melony
> 
> Town: Leafeia
> 
> ...



I'll try my best to fulfill your request!
Thank you for being so specific. n__n
I hope your expectations aren't too high for me, hehe.
And like I said earlier, don't worry to much abuot the TBT bells! 
I'm completely fine with doing this for free. (':




MayorAvalon said:


> Cheap price, great quality.
> 
> May I order 200 >:] ?
> 
> ...



hehe, only if you want to. n__n
Do you know what you would like to use as the mark fr your dreamies? (':



Makkine said:


> hey hani! beautiful signatures!
> 
> may i ask what are the fonts? you dont have to tell me u p u



Thanks you for the compliment. c:
I mainly use Korean fonts for my pixel fonts. ;w; 
I don't know how to find the names of them. :<



NinFanBoy01 said:


> Thank you so much for such a beautiful siggy! ;w;



You're welcome! I hope you like the changes. ;w;


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 26, 2014)

Mayor: Kat

Town: Landover

Dreamies: Filbert (achieved), Peanut (achieved), Pecan (achieved), Static (achieved), Agent S (achieved), Hazel (achieved), Poppy (achieved), Ricky (achieved), Mint (achieved), & Blaire (achieved)
, 
Color Scheme: I'm not sure, to be honest. I'm terrible with colors, so I trust your judgement! If you could make it somewhat similar to the first one in your examples that would be wonderful. It's super duper cute. I really like light pink and lacy things, haha. ;O;

Extra Details: If you could put a little symbol next to the dreamies that I have achieved, that would be wonderful! :3

Your signatures are absolutely lovely, I'd be more than willing to pay you 400 TBT bells for one!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my I'm embarrassed.
I got so excited I forgot to say cutie patootie ;///;


----------



## hani (Jan 26, 2014)

Katy said:


> Mayor: Kat
> 
> Town: Landover
> 
> ...



Ahh, you don't have to pay me that much. ;w;
Just pay whatever you're comfortable with! 
I'll put you in the waiting line. Thank you for requesting. uwu


----------



## Jaze (Jan 27, 2014)

Mayor: Jaze
Town: Pastel
Dreamies: Cheri (achieved), Mint, Bianca, Lolly, Carmen, Fang (achieved), Rolf, Maple, Nate, Shari
Color Scheme: Anything pastel! Primarily pastel green and pink, though. c: I trust your judgment on what will look good.
Extra Details: I like the way your sig image looks, so if it's at all possible, could I have it a bit similar to that? With a little flower icon that indicates achieved dreamies? I also love floral patterns, so if that's also possible to include that'd be wonderful!! Lastly, could you include my dream address in it? It's located in my current sig. c:

you're a cutie patootie for making these sigs. uwu


----------



## cIementine (Jan 27, 2014)

To mark my dreamies, could I have a little heart ? c: Sending bells right away c:


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 27, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> To mark my dreamies, could I have a little heart ? c: Sending bells right away c:



I'd like this too. <3


----------



## hani (Jan 27, 2014)

Jaze said:


> Mayor: Jaze
> Town: Pastel
> Dreamies: Cheri (achieved), Mint, Bianca, Lolly, Merry, Fang (achieved), Kidd, Scoot, Nate, Shari
> Color Scheme: Anything pastel! Primarily pastel green and pink, though. c: I trust your judgment on what will look good.
> ...



Of course! Thank you for requesting. (':



MayorAvalon said:


> To mark my dreamies, could I have a little heart ? c: Sending bells right away c:





Kanapachi said:


> I'd like this too. <3



I'll keep this in mind while working on your requests! 
Thank you for letting me know. c:


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 27, 2014)

Queen K said:


> so cutie patootie
> 
> Mayor: kelsey
> Town: macaroon
> ...



edits: my dreamies are now flurry, francine, chrissy, chevre, merengue, ruby, flora, marina, diana, poppy, marshal
and could you make the dreamies that i have in my town have a little speech bubble with a cute flower inside?
the dreamies i have in my town are flurry and chevre.


----------



## hani (Jan 27, 2014)

Queen K said:


> edits: my dreamies are now flurry, francine, chrissy, chevre, merengue, ruby, flora, marina, diana, poppy, marshal
> and could you make the dreamies that i have in my town have a little speech bubble with a cute flower inside?
> the dreamies i have in my town are flurry and chevre.



I'll try my best! Thanks for the update. (':
I won't be able to work on any requests today since I have a tour appointment. ;w;
I'm sorry! I'll be working on them again tomorrow. uwu


----------



## NaraFlower (Jan 28, 2014)

Mayor: Michelle
Town: Asgard
Dreamies: Apple(have),Bruce(have),Kyle(have),Carmen(have),Felicity(have), Lolly(have), Marshal(have), Beau, Fauna, Stitches(have)
Color Scheme: Pastel Floral or Lacy or stars
Extra Details: Can you put my fc on it? Also put a heart next to the dreamies I have. Their names to. Thank you

CUTIE PATOOTIEEEEEE!


----------



## Vinathi (Jan 29, 2014)

Mayor: Cindy
Town: Nymphali
Dreamies: Chief, Wolfgang, Marshal, Rudy, Melba, Stitches (have), Diana, Felicity, Mira (have), O'Hare (have)
Color Scheme: colors that are watermelon related?  is it possible if you could make my with watermelons? xD if not, then it'd be great if you could do like a light purple and pink decorated with a lace 
Extra Details: could you put a heart on the ones I have? 8D

you're such a cute patootie for making these ~


----------



## hani (Jan 29, 2014)

Vinathi said:


> Mayor: Cindy
> Town: Nymphali
> Dreamies: Chief, Wolfgang, Marshal, Rudy, Melba, Stitches (have), Diana, Felicity, Mira (have), O'Hare (have)
> Color Scheme: colors that are watermelon related?  is it possible if you could make my with watermelons? xD if not, then it'd be great if you could do like a light purple and pink decorated with a lace
> ...





NaraFlower said:


> Mayor: Michelle
> Town: Asgard
> Dreamies: Apple(have),Bruce(have),Kyle(have),Carmen(have),Felicity(have), Lolly, Marshal, Beau, Fauna, Poppy
> Color Scheme: Pastel Floral or Lacy
> ...



Thank you for requesting everyone!
I'll not be taking anymore new requests since I have a ton of requests to work on. 
(All requests made after this post will not be put into the waiting list before I clear the current list).
c: I'll be updating my waiting list tomorrow and hopefully finishing half of my requests.
Sorry, I couldn't get any done today. uwu
I had a campus tour. (~:


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 29, 2014)

If it's not too much to ask, could you share the .psd so I could edit it myself when I need an update? ;x


----------



## hani (Jan 29, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> If it's not too much to ask, could you share the .psd so I could edit it myself when I need an update? ;x



Sure!
Just as long as you don't remove my watermark. uwu


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 29, 2014)

hani said:


> Sure!
> Just as long as you don't remove my watermark. uwu



I won't. :3


----------



## NaraFlower (Jan 30, 2014)

Oops Instead of Poppy, put Stitches


----------



## Mayor Bobby (Jan 30, 2014)

Psst: cutie patootie.

I see you're not taking requests, but I'd love to be put on the waiting list. Your signatures are adorable!

I'd like one that's just listing my dreamies

Mayor: Bobby
Town: St. Dale
Dreamies: Purrl, Marina, Molly, Lolly, Rosie, Marshall, Fauna, Merengue, Chief, Erik
Color Scheme: something to do with autuman/fall and maple leaves
Extra Details: Dream address = 6400-2488-1404 (And can I have the PSD file so I can edit it if I ever get a dreamie in my town?)


----------



## Jaze (Jan 30, 2014)

could i make a small update on mine? i just got kidd to move into my town, so he's now an achieved dreamie as well. c:


----------



## Melonyy (Jan 30, 2014)

hani said:


> You click on the amount of TBT bells I have and then there's an option to transfer. (':
> It's alright if you don't know how to pay me! I don't mind doing it for free. n__n



I think I just gave you 1 tbt bell let me know if you got it


----------



## Vinathi (Jan 30, 2014)

so glad I made my request on time :3
thanks for taking mine in!
could I also have a small edit on mine? I got my dreamie, Melba, today (yay!)


----------



## hani (Jan 31, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Well aren't you such a cutie patootie. ;3
> 
> I restarted so it's pretty low-developed on the villager side.
> 
> ...



I was looking through your request form and I didn't know where you wanted Wolfgang. ;w;
Please PM me for my Skype and I'll give you the PSD. uwu
Also, you could Skype me if you want anything changed since I'm giving you my Skype. (':



Spoiler














Hype said:


> Mayor: Coco
> Town: Cloestar
> Friend Code: 2638-0942-6327
> Villagers: Rudy, Filbert, Coco, Marshal, Bob, Lolly, Kyle, Beau, Zucker, and Ankha
> ...



I hope this is "galaxy"-like enough for you. ;w;


Spoiler










Please PM me if you want anything changed!





Emily said:


> Mayor: Emily
> Town: Flowers
> Dreamies: Lily, Hamlet, Marina, Diana, Genji, Marshal, Julian, Ankha, Stitches, Rosie
> Color Scheme: Light pink, lilac & white ;-;
> Extra Details: Can I have bows on it and can it be similar to the first and second example ty xox



I tried to add the bow thing you requested, but it didn't look that nice.
If you want anything changed, please PM me!


Spoiler













Queen K said:


> so cutie patootie
> 
> Mayor: kelsey
> Town: macaroon
> ...



You wren't really specific with what color scheme you wanted so I apologize if it's not to your liking.


Spoiler










Please PM me if you want anything altered. n__n




Jaze said:


> could i make a small update on mine? i just got kidd to move into my town, so he's now an achieved dreamie as well. c:



Just edit your signature request form since I haven't put you on my notepad yet! n__n
It'll be more convenient for me, and I most won't forget about it that way.



MayorMelony said:


> I think I just gave you 1 tbt bell let me know if you got it


I got the bell! Thank you. :$



Mayor Bobby said:


> Psst: cutie patootie.
> 
> I see you're not taking requests, but I'd love to be put on the waiting list. Your signatures are adorable!
> 
> ...



Thank you for understanding and requesting! (':



Vinathi said:


> so glad I made my request on time :3
> thanks for taking mine in!
> could I also have a small edit on mine? I got my dreamie, Melba, today (yay!)



No problem! Just edit your request form so I won't overlook it. c:


Anyways, I should get back to studying for my admissions exam. uwu


----------



## Syd (Jan 31, 2014)

hani said:


> Thanks for your request. (':
> And with the Zucker thing, I'll try my best. n___n
> 
> 
> ...


*just now saw this oops, and my favorite pastel color is mint  P.S you can figure out the color scheme i dont really care *


----------



## hani (Jan 31, 2014)

Syd said:


> *just now saw this oops, and my favorite pastel color is mint  P.S you can figure out the color scheme i dont really care *



Ah, I see! Thank you for informing me. c:


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 31, 2014)

hani said:


> I was looking through your request form and I didn't know where you wanted Wolfgang. ;w;
> Please PM me for my Skype and I'll give you the PSD. uwu
> Also, you could Skype me if you want anything changed since I'm giving you my Skype. (':
> 
> ...



omg thank youu <3 i'll start using it asap.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, but you didnt add the edits i made-



> edits: my dreamies are now flurry, francine, chrissy, chevre, merengue, ruby, flora, marina, diana, poppy, marshal
> and could you make the dreamies that i have in my town have a little speech bubble with a cute flower inside?
> the dreamies i have in my town are flurry and chevre.


----------



## hani (Jan 31, 2014)

Queen K said:


> omg thank youu <3 i'll start using it asap.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh, but you didnt add the edits i made-



I'll go fix it right now! I'm sorry I overlooked your edit. uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Queen K said:


> oh, but you didnt add the edits i made-





Spoiler


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 31, 2014)

thank youu <3


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

Mayor: Ayumi
Town: Tokyo
Dreamies: Fauna*, Diana*, Flurry*, Apple*, Graham*, Hamlet*, Nana*, Rosie, Soleil*, Clay*
* achieved
Color Scheme: pink with white stars
Extra Details: I want the same type of signature of you, and my fc in the signa', please !

And... cutie patootie


----------



## Kanapachi (Feb 1, 2014)

It looks so beautiful. owo

Thanks so much!!


----------



## hani (Feb 1, 2014)

Ayumi-Crossing said:


> Mayor: Ayumi
> Town: Tokyo
> Dreamies: Fauna, Diana*, Flurry*, Apple*, Graham, Hamlet*, Nana*, Rosie, Soleil, Clay
> * achieved
> ...



You didn't read all of my rules! If you edit it in soon then I'll add you onto the waiting list after I clear the current one. (':



Kanapachi said:


> It looks so beautiful. owo
> 
> Thanks so much!!



You're welcome! I'm glad you like it. uwu


----------



## Mao (Feb 1, 2014)

Am I still aloud to request an edit (art change over haha) if you're closed atm? o:


----------



## hani (Feb 1, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Am I still aloud to request an edit (art change over haha) if you're closed atm? o:



Of course. (': 
Just PM me what you want changed and I'll do it whenever I'm free! uwu
You'll always have a place in my heart/waiting list because you were the first one to request. hehe.


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

It's edit  I understood what it was missing xD


----------



## hani (Feb 1, 2014)

Ayumi-Crossing said:


> It's edit  I understood what it was missing xD



Thank you for understanding. (':
I hope you're patient enough to wait for your turn. XD
You can always withdraw your request if it takes too long. n__n


----------



## Melonyy (Feb 1, 2014)

hani said:


> I got the bell! Thank you. :$




Okay
LMK when the sig is finish.


----------



## hani (Feb 1, 2014)

MayorMelony said:


> Okay
> LMK when the sig is finish.



Of course! Thank you for being so patient. uwu


----------



## Hype (Feb 1, 2014)

hani said:


> I was looking through your request form and I didn't know where you wanted Wolfgang. ;w;
> Please PM me for my Skype and I'll give you the PSD. uwu
> Also, you could Skype me if you want anything changed since I'm giving you my Skype. (':
> 
> ...



Thanks, it's perfect!


----------



## hani (Feb 2, 2014)

Hype said:


> Thanks, it's perfect!



Yaay, I'm glad you like it. c:
I'll be working on requests again on Monday. n__n 
I'm going out with my family tomorrow. OTL


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 3, 2014)

I have Lolly(have), Marshal(have), and changed poppy to stitches(have).


----------



## SleepingOwl (Feb 4, 2014)

Hiii! I know you are not accepting anymore request currently since your store is closed but I have seen your samples and they are sooo pretty! I especially love the #3 one that you have from your sample and I also love the one you did for Hype!!! it is just perfectt <3 I love that kind of style <3
by any chance you will accept my request, this is my form cutie patootie 

Mayor: Maya
Town: MoonLake

Dreamies: Maple, Mitzi (got it), Lolly, Zucker, Marina, Fuchsia (I am almost done with the 16 cycle so count it done xD), Fauna, Whitney, Merengue, Marshal 
-you can randomly put them in order  

Color Scheme: As I mentioned, maybe something dark? lol (if you know what I mean) since my town is called MoonLake, some stars and moon will be awesome  (have an owl will be awesome too since thats my username in here xD) 

Extra Details:
- my FC is 3153 4008 2621
- I would like to have some kinda decoration to show that dreamies are achieved (like Mitzi and I will get Fuchsia soon)
- I want my town name to be big but not the FC and mayor's name  
- I would like the villagers' names under them 
- that's all! I would be so happy if you accept my order!

If you do accept, I will transfer you the TBT bell right away 
thank you for reading this and I don't mind waiting so I am not rushing you at all! I will rather it to be beautiful xP


----------



## hani (Feb 4, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> I have Lolly(have), Marshal(have), and changed poppy to stitches(have).


Thanks for letting me know! Just edit your previous request form since I'm not working on yours yet. (':



SleepingOwl said:


> Hiii! I know you are not accepting anymore request currently since your store is closed but I have seen your samples and they are sooo pretty! I especially love the #3 one that you have from your sample and I also love the one you did for Hype!!! it is just perfectt <3 I love that kind of style <3
> by any chance you will accept my request, this is my form cutie patootie
> 
> Mayor: Maya
> ...



I'll most likely put you on the waiting list once I clear it! 
I don't want to keep people waiting since I know I've been slacking because of my personal life. uwu
I hope you don't mind waiting for me. c: 

@Everyone else :$
I'll probably work on 6-7 requests today if I have time. n__n
I'm aiming to finish at least five.


----------



## SleepingOwl (Feb 4, 2014)

hani said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Just edit your previous request form since I'm not working on yours yet. (':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries! I understand!
let me know when I am on the list! thanks


----------



## hani (Feb 4, 2014)

SleepingOwl said:


> no worries! I understand!
> let me know when I am on the list! thanks



No problem. n__n 
I'll PM you when you're on the list! uwu


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 16, 2014)

I change my order ^.^

This model : http://i41.tinypic.com/jjrxie.png
Mayor: Ayumi
Town: Tokyo

Villagers : Fauna, Diana, Flurry, Apple, Graham, Hamlet, Clay, Nana, Rosie, Mira
Color Scheme: pink with white stars
My FC : 3411-2329-2403

Extra Details: Can you not put "dreamies achieved" please ? I've all of my dreamies it's for that ^^


----------

